# ★Centrifugal Governor★



## Horse Less Knight (8 مايو 2010)

*ده شرح مبسط أوى كمبتدىء (صور وفيديو) لوظيفة الحاكم المركزى (Centrifugal Governor) على قدر فهمى للموصوع أتمنى أنه يفيدكم.
الحاكم المركزى:هو عباره عن جهاز موجود داخل مضخه حقن وقود الديزل يعمل هذا الجهاز على تنظيم حركة المحرك بمعدل يتناسب مع السائل المحرك (الوقود) فعند زيادة الحمل على المحرك تقل سرعته والعكس صحيح (كما موضح بالفيديو الاول) وبالتالى ينظم حركة الوقود بمعدل يتناسب مع حركة المحرك. *

​ *Centrifugal Governors
*شكل توضيحى*




*شكل تخطيطى*



*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4YaNCFGPHw&feature=fvsr​  1Watt governor





 الصورة السابقة توضح أوضاع الـpivot سواء كانت منطبقة على المركز أو إذا كانت تبعد عن المركزoff-set 2Loaded governor

 a-Porter governor​ 



​
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9apBNURhZzI*​ 
 Positions In the governors (Generally​ 

​ 
* ودى صورة عامة لتوضيح الحركة داخل المحرك*​​

​
*طبعاً دى مقدمة لو أردت التوسع فى هذا الموضوع خاصة أو فى نظرية الماكينات عامة
**أضغط هنا*
​
*تــــــــمــــــت*
**إن كان هناك توفيق فمن الله وحده وإن كان هناك سهو أو خطأ أو نسيان فمنى ومن الشيطان*
*سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك* *​*ولاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم*​


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (10 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (15 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Horse Less Knight (10 يونيو 2010)

اللهم آمين


----------

